# Engine making a strange noise!



## Viper98 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello! First time posting on here. Ill get straight to it, my Jetta 2013 2.5L inline 5, when started up and typically after its been sitting for a few minutes, it starts to make a cricket noise. Fairly subtle but still enough for me to hear it. The next noise is a high pitch ringing noise coming from the back (potentially the fuel pump?). And my final noise, yes I know there are many apparently with my car, when I push down on the acceleration pedal, there is noise that seems to be a metal on metal rubbing noise. When I push in the clutch, it dies down with the RPM's as they go down. Then it slows down but it sounds like its spinning. Any ideas? Iv taken my car to the dealership 4 times, bought it new. Doesn't seem to be a very reliable car :/ 

Thanks for the help everyone!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqpqmnVqq8U Here is a link to the noise. You can hear this hissing noise while I accelerate and let off the gas.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

That last one may be the AC, and a lot of us have it. I have had it for 40k miles, and everything is still working fine. Try turning on the AC and see if it goes away.


Peter


----------



## Viper98 (Jan 27, 2015)

When I do that it just makes a different noise. Is there anyway to fix it? Sometimes its louder than my radio and sounds like metal is constantly scrapping.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't recall there being a "fix", and don't recall anyone saying something stopped working, so it's not "broken" per se.

On my car, the noise goes away when I turn on the AC, so sounds like yours is different. A 2013 should still be under warranty right? Do you live close enough to a dealership to take it in and get it checked?


Peter


----------



## Viper98 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes I do, just not really enough time at the moment. When I turn on the AC, it makes no difference either. Seems to be a lot weird noises coming from my car. Bit frustrating since I bought it new. Iv taken it in to the dealership several times, they do seem to be quite useless. I assume they are going to "notice" the problem when warranty goes out. *rolling of eyes*


----------



## armymedic68w (Nov 27, 2014)

My mk6 se does the same, and it does turn off when you turn the ac on. I'm bewildered by this as well but have learned to live with it after going to 5 different dealerships to check it . Everything checked out fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper98 (Jan 27, 2015)

I will take it in sometime this week again. See what they say, their mechanic sat with me in the car as I drove around and he could totally hear the noise. Regardless, they still did not fix it. Feels like I got sold a "dud."


----------



## pdm67 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Same "cricket" noise in my 2011 2.5l jetta*

I have been chasing this cricket noise on my jetta for about 3 months now. I have taken it to the vw dealership twice and am taking it to a different dealer on friday as i am gettin nowhere with the other place. They do diagnostics but it shows nothing and they seem reluctant to investigate further if the computer doesn't tell them exactly what to do. I have let other professional mechanics look at it and they seem to think it could be timing chain, as other symptoms include hesitation and sluggish acceleration. I'm about to reach 100,000 mile extended warranty and want this issue resolved because it looks like it could be very costly to repair on my dime if its not taken care of. Any suggestions?


----------



## Viper98 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have scheduled another appointment this coming Monday, I will let you know if they do anything about it. Iv also developed an oil leak  Pretty much everything on my car is breaking one after another so far! Yay! *many thumbs up*


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Ah the hiss! I also have that sound, its especially noticeable in 2nd or 3rd around 3k rpm. I thought it was either a vacuum leak somewhere or the ac. Glad to hear others have the same noise and it isn't a sign of an issue (right?). No check engine lights and the ac is blowing cold here.


----------



## sequoiastuntin95 (Nov 5, 2006)

Bringing this back. Just bought a 2012 Sportwagen SE with 39,000 miles. Noise only comes sometimes, reminds me of a bad AC clutch bearing. Any response from dealers? Thanks.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Did anybody find the source of the noise?


----------

